# My First Colnago - Mix Spider



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just picked this up on ebay after consulting with a friend of mine to find out if the price was worth it. Now I just have to figure out what to build it with. Any Suggestions would be appreciated. I am thinking Campagnolo Record 10 because I can score it for a lot less money these days.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

LOL.

I was watching that frame on ebay to see if it would sell or if the seller would relist it for less. You were the only bidder at $1,500. Definitely a nice frame, but I didn't think it was worth $1,500 (i.e., why I didn't bid). When Colnago was still making the Dream frame, you could have gotten that overseas for $1,800.

Regardless, it is a nice frame and you probably only paid a couple hundred more than what I would have been willing to pay.

I would definitely go with Campy on that frame, and if you can afford the Record 10 speed, go for that. Otherwise, Campy Chorus 10 speed. I have Record 10 speed on all of my recent road frames, and will be building up my C50 with it in a week or two.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

The Spider mix is my favorite scheme of all the Colnago paint jobs. Sweet ride. You gotta go with the Campy rec if you can like Fabs recs above. It'll complete the your italian steed.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sourcing parts now for the bike. Anyone what size clamp on front derailleur I need for this frame? 35mm?


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Have a look at the troy lee selle italia slr saddle....a perfect match for your frame.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, that saddle will look great on that frame. Cinelli also makes a Ram bar that has a spider on it. Granted, it costs a good amount, but it would look awesome.

Click on the SLR saddles in the index below for the Troy Lee saddle.

http://www.selleitalia.com/eng/index.html

http://www.cinelli.it/scripts/accessori.php?Id=3&lang=EN&IdAcc=122


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I am shocked to see that it takes a clamp on front derailleur. Both of my Artes, the Cristallo, C50, and Oval Krono are braze on derailleurs. If I had to guess, I would say go with the 35. My Arte's seat tube has an OD of 34mm with an ID of 31.6. What size seatpost does the frame take? If you aren't sure, order a braze on derailleur with the clamp adapter. Plus, it is a lot easier to use a braze on derailleur on another frame with a new adapter later on.

Here is a good site for ordering Campy. Probably one of the best prices around right now if you don't mind ordering from overseas.

http://www.comobike.com/ct/shop/pages/nazione.php

There are other places too. Like Bellatisport.com, ProBikeKit.com (when they have stuff in stock), Totalcycling.com, and a bunch more.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay I'll bite on the Troy Lee saddle. I just don't think my budget can handle the 600 bucks for the Spider bars though! This is going to get very interesting over the next couple of weeks!

*Edit:* Each one of the Spider bars is not only hand painted but signed! How could you ride that? This bike is being built to ride, I will not hang any bike on the wall as art. I ordered the Troy Lee seat for now. Looks like I will be doing Record 10 on the bike. The biggest thing is that this was an impulse buy and I am also in the middle of building a 2009 Look 586. I am going to have to scale back a few things for now. Wheels will probably come off of my current training bike. They are DT Swiss R1.1 with 240 hubs. Bars and Stem will probably be a transfer for now.


----------

